# اقتراح بعمل قسم  كشف اكاذيب الاعجاز العلمي في القران



## عاشقة يسوع (14 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة 


بعرف عنوان الموضوع غريب 

لكن بصراحه في شي مستفز وهو كل ما حدا يدخل  يعمل رد يكلمك عن الاعجاز العلمي في القران


لهيك اقتراحي عمل قسم لكشف  اكاذيب الاعجاز العلمي في القران  ضمن قسم منتدى الحوار الاسلامي


ويقوم الاخوه المتعمقين بهيك مواضيع بعرض الاتداعئات المنسوبه للقران وشرحها  كل على حدى

لحتى نقدر نواجه هيك انواع من الاكاذيب اللي عميت عيون كتير من الناس 


هو مجرد اقتراح 



سلام المسيح​


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2009)

لا داعي لقسم خاص 
أي موضوع لفضح اكاذيب الأزعاج القرآني يمكن طرحه في قسم الحوار الإسلامي.


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي على الرد 


وانا فكرتي كانت بس عشان  لو حد حب يستعين باي موضوع يكون سهل البحث عنو 

لكن الاكيد انكم ادرى بسياسة المنتدى 

شكرا للرد 


سلام المسيح​


----------

